# New high tech cemeteries



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I am starting not to like the new high tech cemeteries. I think I perfer the gravestones.

Check out the video.

http://m.www.yahoo.com/_ylt=AsvVJBB...o.com/up/ynews?ch=4226721&cl=16477996&lang=en


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I don't like that set up either. I ENJOY walking through the cemeteries and looking at grave markers of people who are not friends or family.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Personally, I like wandering around cemeteries. However, this does seem to be a highly practical approach when you consider the space limitations Japan has as a small island country.

Wouldn't make for a very scary haunt.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I guess I can talk to Dr. Morbius and have him give me some tips on making a high tech cemetery.

"Insert your card now"
"Ahhhh, that isn't my grandmother! Aaahhhhhh!"


----------



## readwines (Nov 7, 2009)

Hi..
I like wandering around cemeteries. However, this does seem to be a highly practical approach when you consider the space limitations Japan has as a small island country.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I liked seeing the pics of an actual cemetery at the end. It's cool how diff culture's cemeteries look so different. 
This story sez that different generations of a whole FAMILY will be in one box..70 years worth of ashes. Odd. Then again, I never understood the need for cemeteries and the whole Let's Visit Grandma's Grave thing.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

this is kinda cool for space reasons but waht happens when the system gets a virus and the mechaincs go mad like on maxium overdrive


----------

